# MorseCode übersetzermit Swing-Code Schnipsel



## Cosma (5. Okt 2011)

Hallo, ich bin ein echter Informatik "Anfänger" bzw. nicht gut. Wir haben aus Hausübung dass wir einen Morsecodeübersetzer mit Hilfe dieses Codeschnipsels programmieren:

```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class einfach extends JFrame {
public einfach(String title)
{ super(title);

JPanel test=new JPanel();

JButton close =new JButton("adios");

test.add(close);

test.setBackground(Color.CYAN);

this.add(test);

close.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener()

{@Override public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
closeButtonActionPerformed(e);}
});}

public void closeButtonActionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
{System.exit(0);}

public static void main(String args[])
{ einfach neu =new einfach("Nr. 1");
neu.resize(200, 200);
neu.show();
}
}
```
Es hat nichts mit dem Morseprogramm zu tun, wir sollen lernen ohne den Assistenten zu arbeiten
Soweit bin ich mal gekommen, nur weiß ich nicht wo ich eigentlich das hinschreibe, wir er den Morsecode übersetzt bzw was diese "actionPerformed" und "closeButtonPerformed" genau bedeuten:

```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class swingmorse extends JFrame {
public swingmorse(String title)
{ super(title);

JPanel panel1=new JPanel();

JLabel satz=new JLabel();
JTextField satztextfeld=new JTextField();

JButton uebersetzen=new JButton();
JLabel morse=new JLabel();
JTextField morsetextfeld=new JTextField();



panel1.add(satz);
panel1.add(satztextfeld);
panel1.add(uebersetzen);
panel1.add(morse);
panel1.add(morsetextfeld);


panel1.setBackground(Color.CYAN);

this.add(panel1);

uebersetzen.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener()

{@Override public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
closeButtonActionPerformed(e);}
});}

public void closeButtonActionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
{System.exit(0);}

public static void main(String args[])
{swingmorse neu =new swingmorse("Nr. 1");
neu.resize(200, 200);
neu.show();
}
}
```
Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## SlaterB (5. Okt 2011)

> Es hat nichts mit dem Morseprogramm zu tun, wir sollen lernen ohne den Assistenten zu arbeiten

dein ganzes Programm ist nur GUI-Code, du bist (ursprünglich) in der GUI-Area, schreibst selber dass Morse egal ist, dass es um GUI geht,
soweit passt alles zusammen

> nur weiß ich nicht wo ich eigentlich das hinschreibe, wir er den Morsecode übersetzt

und jetzt ist deine Frage
- komplett unabhängig von deinem geposteten Code
- komplett unabhängig von GUI, also auch eigentlich fern deiner Aufgabe
wie das Morsen umzusetzen ist?! 

dabei ist die Aufgabe noch komplett unklar, worum geht es denn konkret, was ist morsen in deinem Sinne, was ist dein Ziel?
hast du einen String mit Morsezeichen, wie auch immer die aussehen und sollst du Buchstaben daraus machen?
bisher hast du kein Beispiel, rein gar nichts gepostet, das ist wahrlich wenig,

verschoben


ein sinnvoller Programmanfang ohne unnötige GUI:

```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String... args)
    {
        String morse = "abc";
    }

}
```

--------

oder vielleicht etwas falsch verstanden von mir 

> bzw was diese "actionPerformed" und "closeButtonPerformed" genau bedeuten

diese Methoden reagieren auf Buttons, dorthin kommt der Code, der bei Buttonklick ausgeführt werden soll


----------



## Cosma (5. Okt 2011)

Naja ich speichere in 2 Arrays jeweils das "Alphabet" und das"Morsealphabet" und lass dann durch for immer schauen:der
 gepostete Buchstabe ist im Array Alphabet an der Stelle x. also nehme ich im Morsealphabet an genau dieser Stelle den Buchstaben.

Ich bin einfach überfordert, wo gehört das hin, bzw wo schreibe ich das alles?


----------



## Cosma (5. Okt 2011)

Ah ok, also muss ich das mit dem 'übersetzen' dort reinschreiben?


----------



## SlaterB (5. Okt 2011)

gewiss, bzw. schöner in eigenen Klassen usw., von dort muss nur alles aufgerufen werden, kommt aber aufs gleiche hinaus


----------

